# Aussie Rituals & Bad-boy points



## SunnyDawn (Jul 19, 2011)

Hi!

I'm a newbie here and just realised that i cannot do many things  .. but i'm going to give it another go! what the heck! 

first: are there any aussies out there? and is there still an aussie drinks night first wednesday of every month at La Bodega or maadi?

Second: Another post got deleted by the moderator and i can't message the moderator privately about it! (according to the site bible) so what do i do? not a great way to start to be given a bad-boy point!!! was more expecting a "Hey there mate! come throw a steak on the baaaahby! 

cheers all


----------

